# Giant DH Comp



## I_8_It_up (Apr 3, 2004)

Opinions on the Giant DH Comp? A friend of mine is considering buying it and running a Shiver or 888r vs the Slider, what's your opinions of this bike, preferably people who've ridden it.

Specifications: 
DH Suspension Info 
size Men’s M/18.5"
features Giant downhill race bike - Manitou Sherman Slider Plus and Manitou Swinger coil w/6 way adjust rear shock with 8.25" of travel, Hayes hydraulic disc brake and RaceFace DH crank with custom chainguide 
color: Black 
frame: ALUXX SL butted Aluminum DH-specific, single-pivot four-bar linkage, 8.25" travel 
fork: Manitou Sherman Slider Plus, 7" travel 
derailleur: Shimano XT 
derailleur shifters: Shimano XT 
cranks: RaceFace Evolve DH ISIS Splined, 42T 
bottombracket: ISIS Splined 
chain guide: Giant DH Chain Guide 
handlebar: Easton EA70, 27.2 
stem: Easton Vice 31.8mm, 50mm 
headset: Pig DH Pro 1 1/8" 
levers: Hayes HFX-9 Hydraulic 
brakes: Hayes HFX-9 Hydraulic Disc, 8" rotors 
saddle: WTB Power V 
seatpost: Easton EA 50, 27.2 
rims: Sun Ringle Singletrack, 36H 
hubs Front: Sun/Ringle ABBAH SOS DH 36H 20mm axle, Rear: Sun/Ringle ABBAH SOS DH 36H 12mm axle 
tires Front: Michelin Wildgripper DH Comp 2.5, Rear: Michelin Wildgripper DH Comp 2.5 
rearshock: Manitou Swinger SPV coil w/6-way adjust, remote reservoir 
cassette: SRAM PG950 11-32T, 9-speed 
spokes DT Stainless steel 14/15G butted


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I hvae an '03.....*

and I love it! I would definately switch out the fork and get the 888r. I'm running that on my DH now and it is sick. Also, your friend will probably have to use some BLUE LocTite threadlocker (242) on the lower most link of the rear suspension. There have been issues on this bike coming from the factory without the threadlocker and the linkage comes loose and causes part failure. Other than that, *SICK A$$ BIKE!!!*


----------



## I_8_It_up (Apr 3, 2004)

hbfrdh1 said:


> and I love it! I would definately switch out the fork and get the 888r. I'm running that on my DH now and it is sick. Also, your friend will probably have to use some BLUE LocTite threadlocker (242) on the lower most link of the rear suspension. There have been issues on this bike coming from the factory without the threadlocker and the linkage comes loose and causes part failure. Other than that, *SICK A$$ BIKE!!!*


*
Yeah,

I was even thinking about possibly trying it out for myself. I work at a shop that carries Giant and well, if I sell my bike, I can make about $800 and have the Giant DH comp. My friend's considering running it with a Shiver, I was thinking 888r. We both work and ride together so it would be rather lame to have the same bikes but man does it come well spec'd, especially for what were getting them for. I might wait and see his, ride it and compare it to my A-line, if it feels better, I just might sell my bike, put some money back in my savings and get this bad boy, looks killer!*


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*6 way swinger remote reservior...*

wow...is the stock set up of the comp in america the 6 way with a remote reservior...that looks awesome...over here in aus they come with the standard attachment to the shock...so does that mean u can like buy 6 ways with the remore reservoir or summin...are they better like that...could u get one for the 4 way...anyway does ur aline have alot of rear wheel flex because ive had some real bad experiences with norcos...i tested out an atomik 04 in the shop by holding the seat and the wheel and pushing and pulling the wheel sideways and i was shocked with the ammount of movement i was getting...the dude working there told me if u push hard enough then the pins and bearings connecting the bars togeather can like get popped or pushed out...pausing momment in my life...i loved norcos...i did the same thing to a shore...and walked out of the store...crappy built bikes or are norcos bad or were those two just bad...i hope ur aline doesnt do that...i did it to my old ruckus and i got a tiny bit of wheel flex...anyway 6 way remote reservoir sick...

(dont mean u to take offence to that or anything 8 it up...not sayin ur bike crap or anything)


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

I would ditch the tripple 8 and tell your friend to get a dorado besides a tripple 8. Who wants to have the same fork when you can try and ride eachothers. One with a tripple 8 or the other with a dorado. Besides if you do your math there is a reason why the Giant team DH does not have a tripple 8 because the angle on the bike and stearing would be comprimised. Again if you want to void your warranty get a tripple 8 R with a big 8" of travel and you will see what the people at giant have to say. Talk to your Giant dealer they will tell you.


----------



## bamxbam (Jan 22, 2004)

*giant*

run the shiver 888 is to tall for high speed turns i have a dh team and both forks my preference is def the shiver


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

[QUOTE=I_8_Itsounds like it wasnt built properly..../ mine doesnt flex at all... maybe the hub is loose or something lol... yeah mine doenst flex much but i will check when i get home, im at school right now lol


----------



## I_8_It_up (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks,

I'll pass on the word, I might even go with something different after the problem I faced yesterday with the 888 and warranty dept, see my other post "New fork arrives"


----------



## Logicbike (Jan 10, 2004)

*Slider?*

I would keep the slider on that bike b/c people don't give that fork enough credit. When I put one on my freeride bike i was a little unsure about the whole thing until I started riding it. I would even consider putting it on my race bike which is a turner DHR to help keep the weight down. there is virtually no flex in the fork, the SPV damping adj control is awesome. I would prefer the slider over a 888, shiver, or super t any day of the week. With the SPV you can adj the bottom out control on the fork with just a 16mm socket, while with a marzocchi you have to tear down the fork almost to make a simple adjustment or you can just add a little bit more fluid to the fork but then you can have to possibility of a hydraulic lock. if you look at Marzocchi forks they are all almost identical in there function. all the 888 is is a beefed up super t. Don't get me wrong........they are nice forks but I think there are nicer ones out there that do a much better job.
Bang for the buck the Slider is a much better fork, this is just my 2cents so take it for what its worth.


----------



## trp_patrick (May 7, 2004)

*Can't go wrong either way*

I have a 04 DH Comp and I run a Shiver DC. Rolls over anything. The Shiver's heavy weight balances out the fat ass on the DH Comp. It makes it very balanced and easy to control in the air. I have several friends that run 888's. They love them and recommend them also. The 888 is way smoother and adjustable. I believe that the shiver is a sturdier stronger fork.

Do you want it to be a tank or a more finely tuned peice of equipment?

Either way, you will end up with a bike that is only limited by your abilities and not the equipments. Owning a shiver I would say try the 888, I am considering changing out. That fork is just so adjustable, buttery smooth, progressive and it has BLACK stanchions... Woooooo Hooooooo!!!!


----------

